# Lake Norman



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Any updates from LordOfThePunks and the Southern Open in Lake Norman?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I've been following him here:

http://www.stevenpriestfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> I've been following him here:
> 
> http://www.stevenpriestfishing.blogspot.com/


I have too! I figured he would've posted some news for today since tomorrows the Start of things! He must still be mad because we didn't respond to his Blogs to receive a fishing trip with him!LOL

I waited (I didn't want to win and have to fish with himLOL) and sent him a good luck note yesterday!


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

what tourment is the punk fishing?tryed to send him a message but i cound'nt get on page.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Steve Priest 74th place out of 174! 5 bass weighed 9lbs even. Charlie Hartley 5 fish 10lb 9 oz for 45th and Frank Scalish 78th place with 8lb12oz 5 fish. Leaderboard littered with big name pros cause the winner gets a classic berth. Bobby Lane leader with 18lb 13oz. Lots of limits and lots of 1 and 2 lb fish big bass was Bobby with 5lb 5 oz. You can follow decent coverage on espn.com. tab other sports on front page and click bassmaster. Live weighins and leaderboard. GoLOTP!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL... you guys are nuts! im getting my but kicked, im in 74th out of 179 with 9lbs after the first day but im not out of the money yet, hopefully i can snatch a biggun up tomorrow and move up into the money... you guys are shiznit, by the way, intimidator won the free fishing trip, so deal with it, you MUST go fishing with me or I will be forced to fish by my lonesome!!!! or i can just go with my wife, she is probably alot hotter then you!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

You flippin docks or bed areas? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

joe b, check out my blog, but to answer your question, really neither. i caught a lot of fish off of docks this week during practice but the quality was terrible, i had to fish 20 docks and go through 15 shorts to get a keeper here and there. im fishing bolders, theres about 6 or 7 spots that ive found that has huge isolated bolders in anywhere from 4 to 15 feet deep, they are also near the main river channel, they seem to hold more quality spotted bass. i absolutely need a kicker tomorrow though if i want to get into the money. i dont know how those guys do it every tournament, if im going to keep doing this, im going to have to get so much better at spawn fishing and sight fishing in general but its hard to get good at that in ohio.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Rootin for ya Steve. Will be watchin the espn web coverage. Its decent enough coverage. Hope you fill your well a couple times!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck LOTP hopefully you can stick it to that female tomorrow. Didn't realize you had a blog but will be reading it now from time to time to see how you're doing. Good luck and hopefully you can make the money.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Good luck on day 2 LOTP...gotta give a shout out to Fletcher Shyrock...sitting in 7th after day one. He's another local angler who is trying to make a go in the Southern Open series. Great job!!!!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

good luck lotp. tear em up. Hey flippin 416, where's Shyrock from?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> LOL... you guys are nuts! im getting my but kicked, im in 74th out of 179 with 9lbs after the first day but im not out of the money yet, hopefully i can snatch a biggun up tomorrow and move up into the money... you guys are shiznit, by the way, intimidator won the free fishing trip, so deal with it, you MUST go fishing with me or I will be forced to fish by my lonesome!!!! or i can just go with my wife, she is probably alot hotter then you!


You know...that's just messed up...I'm a pretty Hot Dude! 
Since I won, you have to come to CJ and SpfldBassGuy gets to be the co-angler for both of us! I can tell there will not be many fish caught, but it will be a good time!LOL 

Good luck on Norman! GOOD FISHING!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Steve about to weigh in live on espn.com for day 2!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

2lbs 9ozs today, total 11-9 for 2 days


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

god, i sucked so bad today. i will talk about it in my blog, i hate excuses but i have a few but none of them should have kept me from getting a limit. bottom line is, my fish were mainly coming in the afternoon, it got pretty cold last night which made it take even longer for the fish i was after to get active, add to that i had first flight this morning so i had to be at the ramp at 3 instead of 515 yesterday. then add the hour i lost because my trim quit working on the water (thank you so much rick from boatboys for helping me get it working). even after all that, i still had plenty of time to figure it out, i just didnt.... extremely disapointed but i will get back on my horse and start getting ready for douglas...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Despite it all....you guys are doing great!!! You're going after what many of us wish we could do. I think it's awesome. Shyrock is from Newcomerstown...and he just took the lead with a 17 pound limit!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, fletcher is kicking butt. i hope he wins and represents ohio!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Glynn Goodwin from Marietta,O is leading the co-angler side....what's ironic is both Fletcher and Glynn have fished the SEOLTT ( South East Ohio Lakes Tournament Trail)
good luck to both!

shakey


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anybody know if Fletcher fishes the Tues. nighters at Tappan, I thought I recognized him but not sure. If it's not him then he's got a twin brother that he does not know about. Anyway good luck to him, he's doing great!


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Doesn't Fletcher fish Tuesday night tourneys at Tappen? I believe I've talked to him.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah Fletcher fishes the Tuesday nighters at Tappan...I have also ran into him at the Wednesday nighters at Portage.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I thought that was him. Talked to him a number of times at the ramp and on the water. Seems like a real good dude. Hope he nails em today, and lays the smack down on the big sticks!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tengauge said:


> Yeah, I thought that was him. Talked to him a number of times at the ramp and on the water. Seems like a real good dude. Hope he nails em today, and lays the smack down on the big sticks!


That would be awesome! I would love to see a bunch of Ohio boys qualify for the Classic!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

It's great to see those buckeye boys representing well. Had no idea. Amazing what you can learn on here! Good luck at douglas, punk! I'll be followin your blog.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Shyrock wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That is awesome....what a thrill that would be!!!! Swindle said some great things right before Fletcher weighed in...I am so excited for him!!! Congrats Fletcher!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

that is unbeleivably awesome for fletcher, i am so happy for him, he is proof that people like us can make it and he obviously is a great fisherman.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Steve...your turn is at Douglas....go get em!!!! Shyrock's performance from Toho to Norman is PROOF that it can happen to anyone at anytime!!!!

I want to do this!!!! lol


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice, congrats to Fletcher. I think someone already mentioned it but I will bring it up again, he is living what is a dream for so many of us. Good for him.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, that is unbelievable! Way to go Fletcher...!

Now Punk, it's your turn, get your head on right and fish like we know you can! Come on STP, Since I won the "Fish With A Pro Contest" I don't want to be fishing on an old boat that breaks down, I want to fish on a new one, all decked out, that you won at Douglas! I'm too Pretty for a old worn out boat, I want to fish in STYLE!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Man, that is unbelievable! Way to go Fletcher...!
> 
> Now Punk, it's your turn, get your head on right and fish like we know you can! Come on STP, Since I won the "Fish With A Pro Contest" I don't want to be fishing on an old boat that breaks down, I want to fish on a new one, all decked out, that you won at Douglas! I'm too Pretty for a old worn out boat, I want to fish in STYLE!LOL


Hey don't worry LOTP Intimidator isn't as pampered as he may sound. Yeah he's getting to the point of needing some depends and Icy Hot to get through a day of fishing but you two would have some fun. As far as myself being nominated to be both of your co anglers that wouldn't work,at some point the boat talk would turn to baseball and we both know where we stand on that one. Plus the "old Punk" might return and I could be tossed overboard.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey don't worry LOTP Intimidator isn't as pampered as he may sound. Yeah he's getting to the point of needing some depends and Icy Hot to get through a day of fishing but you two would have some fun. As far as myself being nominated to be both of your co anglers that wouldn't work,at some point the boat talk would turn to baseball and we both know where we stand on that one. Plus the "old Punk" might return and I could be tossed overboard.


See, that's why you're going....Punk will be at the front, you in the back, and I'll be in the middle stirring things up...I want to see if my mind games will work on the "new" Punk.....I've got to get his mind right for the Tourneys!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> See, that's why you're going....Punk will be at the front, you in the back, and I'll be in the middle stirring things up...I want to see if my mind games will work on the "new" Punk.....I've got to get his mind right for the Tourneys!LOL


You're "Jedi" mind tricks might work on him but that could be bad. He's trying to be a top level bass angling pro and if you work on him he'll be all messed up because he'll be going to those bass tounys trying to catch crappiesLOL.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You're "Jedi" mind tricks might work on him but that could be bad. He's trying to be a top level bass angling pro and if you work on him he'll be all messed up because he'll be going to those bass tounys trying to catch crappiesLOL.


Heck, if he keeps going on like this without my help...he may need those crappies to eat before long!LOL


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

you guys are something else. first thing, even the old punk is much easier going in person when it comes to sports, the new punk might just agree with you to avoid argument. secondly, i cant be on or near water and fish for anything other then largemouth, smallmouth or spotted bass, its against my religion, so that whole crappie deal is out. thirdliest, i need jedi action, clear it is.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> you guys are something else. first thing, even the old punk is much easier going in person when it comes to sports, the new punk might just agree with you to avoid argument. secondly, i cant be on or near water and fish for anything other then largemouth, smallmouth or spotted bass, its against my religion, so that whole crappie deal is out. thirdliest, i need jedi action, clear it is.


You tellin' me you don't eat fish.....! You some kind of "mamby pamby wussie boy" or something! How can you not go out every once and awhile and fish for the succulent Walley Gator or Crappie! 
Come on, Punk! Man....As much as your wife puts up with you, should go out with us, get ya a Gator and a few crappie, take 'em home and cook 'em up, and have a nice dinner for the Mrs Punk! That would buy you at least another year on tour without any questions!!!LOL


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

namby pamby? admitedly, not into killing nature, except with my gas guzzling autos.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> namby pamby? admitedly, not into killing nature, except with my gas guzzling autos.


Then what do you eat? A salad is nature...a Soy burger is nature...heck everything we eat is nature if you think about it and it has to die or be killed when we consume it...plants react to stimuli, protect themselves, and are living breathing organisms, etc, etc, etc....so have you evolved to survive on AIR!LOL

Man, that kid has messed you up bad!LOL


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, i dont have a problem eating nature as long as someone else harvested it and i guess i would do it if it was necessary but im just not interested in it. not sure why, just dont enjoy the thought of killing anything.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, i dont have a problem eating nature as long as someone else harvested it and i guess i would do it if it was necessary but im just not interested in it. not sure why, just dont enjoy the thought of killing anything.


Alright!....along with my Yoda techniques, I'll bring you some Crappie!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> namby pamby? admitedly, not into killing nature, except with my gas guzzling autos.


I like that one,you'd think by now most of the animals in this world would have learned to avoid the two bright lights zooming down the road. The only thing I harvest is some occassional fish other than that I'm with you. I don't have the desire to go out and sit in the woods and blast something. Then you got to gut it and clean it up. No thanks not for me either. If I had to I could but until Krogers,Meijer,and the likes all go out of business I'll be buying my steaks,hamburger,bacon,ham,sausage,etc,etc,etc form one of them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> you guys are something else. first thing, even the old punk is much easier going in person when it comes to sports, the new punk might just agree with you to avoid argument. secondly, i cant be on or near water and fish for anything other then largemouth, smallmouth or spotted bass, its against my religion, so that whole crappie deal is out. thirdliest, i need jedi action, clear it is.


I'm prety laid back for the most part as well and fairly easy to get along with as well. I'm not quite as addicted to bass fishing but I'm not too far behind. The only reason I even fish for crappies is so that I can catch some and take 'em home to have a fresh helping of fish. Not that there's anything wrong with the frozen kind but nothing beats fresh. Bluegill fishing is done strictly with my 3yr old. I like to fish for cats every so often but just for the entertainment of trying to land them on 4 or 6lb line.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm prety laid back for the most part as well and fairly easy to get along with as well. I'm not quite as addicted to bass fishing but I'm not too far behind. The only reason I even fish for crappies is so that I can catch some and take 'em home to have a fresh helping of fish. Not that there's anything wrong with the frozen kind but nothing beats fresh. Bluegill fishing is done strictly with my 3yr old. I like to fish for cats every so often but just for the entertainment of trying to land them on 4 or 6lb line.


Aw, come-on-now! You're easy to get "fired-up"LOL 
I have to admit...we are a pretty laid back bunch when we all fish together at CJ....just alot of good clean FUN AND LAUGHTER!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> I like that one,you'd think by now most of the animals in this world would have learned to avoid the two bright lights zooming down the road. The only thing I harvest is some occassional fish other than that I'm with you. I don't have the desire to go out and sit in the woods and blast something. Then you got to gut it and clean it up. No thanks not for me either. If I had to I could but until Krogers,Meijer,and the likes all go out of business I'll be buying my steaks,hamburger,bacon,ham,sausage,etc,etc,etc form one of them.


lol, i kind of meant something different as far as roadkill goes. i was more leaning to the whole destruction of our planet and global warming when i referred to my gas guzzlers. I have actually nearly killed myself trying to avoid things like rabbits and raccoons on the road. I once hit someones dog with my work truck, i was so distraught, my boss told me to take the day off.

anyway, im just playing around, when we go fishing we can fish for whatever you guys want to fish for. i dont care, you won the trip so you get to pick and i use the word "won" loosely, its not like some great prize to go fishing with me. its not like i wouldnt go fishing with you guys other wise. it will be fun.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, i kind of meant something different as far as roadkill goes. i was more leaning to the whole destruction of our planet and global warming when i referred to my gas guzzlers. I have actually nearly killed myself trying to avoid things like rabbits and raccoons on the road. I once hit someones dog with my work truck, i was so distraught, my boss told me to take the day off.
> 
> anyway, im just playing around, when we go fishing we can fish for whatever you guys want to fish for. i dont care, you won the trip so you get to pick and i use the word "won" loosely, its not like some great prize to go fishing with me. its not like i wouldnt go fishing with you guys other wise. it will be fun.


See, you're missing that "Killer" instinct....that's what you need to Excel on the Tour! 

Oh, Heck No! We're going Bass Fishing with A Bass Pro....AND IT WILL BE A HOOT!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> See, you're missing that "Killer" instinct....that's what you need to Excel on the Tour!
> 
> Oh, Heck No! We're going Bass Fishing with A Bass Pro....AND IT WILL BE A HOOT!LOL


Yup gotta have that killer instinct. All the greats in their sport have had it. 


You know I'll fish for anything but it'd be cool to pick LOTPs' brain a little bit concerning bass fishing.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Aw, come-on-now! You're easy to get "fired-up"LOL
> I have to admit...we are a pretty laid back bunch when we all fish together at CJ....just alot of good clean FUN AND LAUGHTER!


Me fired up easily? Not me.. Oh wait I know you've read the Tressel thread and my snotty comments directed at two of them. Don't even get me started on that one because there was probably 10 posts that literally woulda made my hair fall out if I had any left because they was so asinine. Oops there I go again,sorry. Yeah it's always good times whenever we're able to get out there together. Hey is it gonna be $1 for first fish,$1 for the biggest,$1 for the most caught?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You know I'll fish for anything but it'd be cool to pick LOTPs' brain a little bit concerning bass fishing.


Me too! I really haven't seen alot of the new techniques up close...I want to see if I see the same way he does, especially locating areas. I enjoy watching others fish...it's like Art Work for me...that can be studied and learned from! And trust me...you two are WORKS Of ART!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Me too! I really haven't seen alot of the new techniques up close...I want to see if I see the same way he does, especially locating areas. I enjoy watching others fish...it's like Art Work for me...that can be studied and learned from! And trust me...you two are WORKS Of ART!LOL


Well thanks,I know there's alot of people that's glad that there's only one of me. According to some I'm a A-Hole,an instigator,violent(the whole spanking is necessary),smartassed,condescending,foul mouthed and that's on a good day.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Well thanks,I know there's alot of people that's glad that there's only one of me. According to some I'm a A-Hole,an instigator,violent(the whole spanking is necessary),smartassed,condescending,foul mouthed and that's on a good day.


But that's your CHARM and that's why we care about your well being! 
The Exorcism starts Saturday at Midnight....Sharp...at the secret trees...in our secret fishing spot, everyone is invited to attend!LOL


----------

